# Velcro dominance??



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So, I have done sooo much reading about aggression in dogs and dominance and being pack leader. I can see huge progress with Cole, even just with the four months I have had him. I am very proud of him. That being said...always trying to keep his attitude balanced and in check is a job that requires lots of detail and attention. Everything means something. 

While watching The Dog Whisperer, as I do daily, something clicked in my head and I am wondering what others think. 

Caesar ALWAYS points out that when a dog leans on you ot puts a paw over you he is showing dominance. Now, Cole does this often, leans and sots on top of me, as I KNOW everyone's Vs do...I like it. He wants to always be touching. But it got me thinking that I shouldn't let him do this if I am trying to curb his dominance. 

I've come to the conclusion that maybe I should not let him do this without invitation. "Come sit with me" vs. *jumps on couch and leans back onto me*!

So what does everyone think? Making mountains out of mohills?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it's a load of crap (is that word allowed on here?) We were told that if Riley stood on our feet it was a sign of dominance & we should step on her feet to show her "who's boss". What a joke! She is VERY submissive to us & is constantly standing on our feet, putting her paws on us, sitting on us (chest, lap, head, you name it). Vizslas crave physical touch & affection, so I strongly disagree that this is a form of "dominance" for them. I can literally remove a raw, meaty bone from Riley's mouth with absolutely no issue. Now, if your dog is trying to mount you or stand completely over top of you, that's definitely a dominant move.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chuck does this all the time! And he is the most submissive dog you could ever meet! In fact he leans, steps on our feet, and sits on our legs daily.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Good to hear! Thanks guys! I am glad you think it is silly for our Vs cuz I love it when Cole does that!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, Willie is a leaner, too! He loves to cuddle. He will also seek affection from strangers (like at the groomer's) by leaning against them. I have never felt that this was a display of dominance. I think he is simply hoping you might like to pet him. And anyone he's ever done that to seems pleased, and reciprocates with the pets! ;D ;D


----------

